# what lady you are



## beatrixn

merhaba,

'Hello, what lady you are ',cümlenin tamamı böyle.bu cümleyle ne demek istemiş olabilir?


----------



## acemi

This phrase does not seem familiar to me as it is.  
Please provide context. 

Guesses: 
- someone saying hello to a female for the first time and expressing interest. 
- someone being playful with a girl.  
- missing word: 'what a lady you are!' the interpretation of which depends on the way it is said.  1 expressing surprise that a girl does something lady-like.  2. expressing sarcasm when a female does something not lady-like, such as sitting with legs apart, eating with mouth open, and such things. 

I will be interested to see other answers


----------



## hasansabri

Cümle hem olumlu hemde olumsuz anlamda kullanılabilir. Fakat burada "Hello" ile başlamış olduğundan olumlu anlamda kullanılmış olma ihtimali yüksek. " *Merhaba, sen nasıl bir bayansın" yani "sen ne müthiş/çekici bir bayansın" *burada bir hayranlık/takdir bir beğenme seziliyor. Yinede cümlenin yer aldığı ortamı/metni bilmekte fayda var diye düşünüyorum


----------



## Volcano

beatrixn said:


> merhaba,
> 
> 'Hello, what lady you are ',cümlenin tamamı böyle.bu cümleyle ne demek istemiş olabilir?



*I think it is "Ne kadınsın be..."*


----------



## beatrixn

metnin tamamı bu, 'Hello, what lady you are ', açıkçası sadece 'what lady you are' hem hoşlanma hem iğneleme anlamda kullanılabilir gibi geldi bana.sizin dediğiniz gibi ne çekici bayansın(ne kadınsın be) yada nasıl bir bayansın gibi...ama başındaki hello, sonundaki göz kırpma ve daha önce de beğendiğini belirtmesi sebebiyle olumlu olmalı diye düşünüyorumyardımlarınız için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## beatrixn

acemi said:


> This phrase does not seem familiar to me as it is.
> Please provide context.
> 
> Guesses:
> - someone saying hello to a female for the first time and expressing interest.
> - someone being playful with a girl.
> - missing word: 'what a lady you are!' the interpretation of which depends on the way it is said.  1 expressing surprise that a girl does something lady-like.  2. expressing sarcasm when a female does something not lady-like, such as sitting with legs apart, eating with mouth open, and such things.
> 
> I will be interested to see other answers



İ think it's your first guess ' someone saying hello to a female for the first time and expressing interest.' if there is no special meaning for this sentence in colloquial english.thanks for your help.


----------



## ayşegül

Bir parantez :

Ne kadınsın sen ---çok argo kaçıyor ..Kadın kelimesinden 

Ne çekici bayansın sen --bayanda çok resmilik var

Ne kızsın sen be ---buda günlük konuşmada çok duyulan bir tabir


hello,what lady you are 

Ben bu cümleyi ---Merhaba ne kadar hoş bir kızsın sen ya ..diye çevirirdim.Hoş,hoş kelimesi geçmiyor evet ama kullanmıyıncada Ne kızsın sen ya da buna benzer şeyler yetersiz kalıyor.

Bayan aşırı resmi geliyor kulağıma...günlük konuşmada daha uygun kız tabiri diye düşünüyorum .


----------

